# General > Recommendations >  Horse dentist

## BO-PEEP

COULD ANYONE TELL ME IF A HORSE DENTIST IS DUE IN IN CAITHNESS PLEASE.
 CAN YOU MESSAGE ME PLEASE ::

----------


## porshiepoo

I'm looking too so if you hear please let me know  :Smile:

----------


## Razz

Don't know if you are sorted, but David Brown is in Caithness 30/4 - 4/5 Call Sandy Brown on 01955611449 to be included in his visit

----------

